# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Achtung! Nicht anschauen (oder: Sturz-Videos)

## bighit75



----------


## bighit75

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=issgtQo3Gh4[/video]

----------


## Sanchez

warum fährst du so schlecht?

----------


## ewo

weil er nicht besser kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Darf man nur ein Video veröffentlichen wenn man wie ein Profi fährt :Confused: 

Oder seit ihr als DH Profis geboren :Rolleyes: 

Er hat sicher Spaß beim fahren.

Ja, so bringt man einen Sport voran, wenn man Leute die nicht mit 50 runterheizen oder 4 Meter Drops machen, nicht akzeptiert oder sogar verarscht.
Sorry, aber sowas finde ich mies  :Wall: 

Ich finde die Videos gut. Sicher die Quali ist nicht so besonders.

----------


## bighit75

ich fahre nur für mich selber, und wenns einen nicht gefällt mir egal

----------


## Sanchez

aso, deshalb der titel des threads...

----------


## The Rockstar

abgesehen davon, dass die hier vorgezeigten fahrkünste durchaus etwas beschränkt sind musste ich über die wahl der hintergrundmusik schmunzeln. waren die songs in "hetero" schon auf itunes ausverkauft, oder habe ich was verpasst, was jetzt bei den argen dh-racern angesgat ist???

mein tip zum tage:
anstatt die zeit mit beschissen video-schneidereien zu verbringen lieber radfahren üben.

----------


## grunzl

na gott sei dank ist der rockstar wieder da. und ja, die negativbewertung für deinen post ist von mir.

----------


## Sanchez

jo leeeeeeck, gibst ihm einfach so eine negative bewertung? dass du die härte dazu hast...

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich frage mich nur warum der titel" nachtung nicht anschauen" heißt?  :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> mein tip zum tage:
> anstatt die zeit mit beschissen video-schneidereien zu verbringen lieber radfahren üben.


Hier haste ausnahmsweise mal recht. Die Kohle für die Kamera lieber in Liftkarten investieren, dann wird das auch.  :Smile:

----------


## The Rockstar

> na gott sei dank ist der rockstar wieder da. und ja, die negativbewertung für deinen post ist von mir.


 :Cry:  ich musste weinen...

----------


## grunzl

na dann passts eh.

----------


## noox

Da haben sich ja wieder die richtigen in einem Thread getroffen. Ihr seid  der Grund warum sich andere nicht hier anmelden oder sogar wieder abmelden. Weil sie es - so wie ich - Scheiße finden, wie ihr euch aufführt. Bei meinen negativen Bewertungen habe ich eh den Namen dazugeschrieben.

BigHit hat auch einen Fehler gemacht: Er hat einen blöden Thread-Titel verwendet. Außerdem wär's vielleicht net blöd gewesen, ein paar Zeilen zum Video dazuzuschreiben (wo, wann, warum).

Trotzdem muss man nicht gleich neue User fertig machen. Es sind zwar  hier im Thread ein paar, die echt schnell sind, aber andere Leute gleich blöd anzumachen ist einfach unterste Schublade. Wenn jemand wirklich schnell ist, hat er das nicht nötig!

----------


## noox

Muss nochwas anmerken:

Ihr müsst doch froh sein, dass es Anfänger gibt, dass es durchschnittliche Fahrer gibt. Wenn keiner außer ein paar Profis den Sport machen würde, oder noch schlimmer - alle so gut wären wie ihr - dann wäre eure Leistung nix wert! Ihr vergrault mir mit eurem dämlichen Gehabe echt die ganzen Leute, die mit dem Sport anfangen wollen. Die sind aber wichtig, damit sich unser Sport weiterentwickelt, damit neue Parks entstehen usw. Wegen den 200 Hanseln, die in Österreich Rennen fahren, baut keiner einen Bikepark!

Und diese Webseite gäb's schon längst nicht mehr.

----------


## The Rockstar

ich hab nix gegen anfänger, aber der junge mann scheint sich eher der selbstgeisselung verschrieben zu haben. aber eh ein tapferes kerlchen, wenn er sich von dermassen vielen tiefschlägen nicht aus dem konzept bringen lässt!

----------


## JuliKingBilng

da gib ich noox recht
hauptsache bighit dir gefällts
übung macht glaub ich bei jedem sport zum meister
musik ist dein eigener geschmack-also find ich das du ein gutes video gemacht hast.
kenne mich zwar nicht mit schneiden von videos aus dürfte aber viel arbeit sein

----------


## bighit75

die motzer gibts bei jeden forum. und abmelden wegen so einen sicher nicht. und wenn einer ein problem hat kann er sich mit treffen dann reden wir mann zu mann, damit ich ein
'VOLLPROFI' werde. Weil vollprofis Stürzen nie oder doch?

----------


## The Rockstar

Also dass vollprofis nie stürzen bzw dass hier jemand vollprofi ist hat glaube ich hier keiner behauptet wenn ich mich recht entsinne! Anfänger war ja jeder mal, aber ich keine leute die in (fast) jeder kurve oder auch auf (fast) jeder geraden stürzen. Aber wie du schon sagst, übung (wenn man sich nicht dabei umbringt) macht den meister! Also nicht den kopf hängen lassen und fleissig weiterüben!
Was du mit deinem "mann zu mann reden" bezwecken willst, weis ich jetzt auch nicht, denn wenn man ein video ins web stellt muss man halt damit rechnen, dass einem nicht nur lohrbeeren aufgesetzt werden, vorallem wenn es jetzt eher auf der etwas "bescheideneren" seite ist! Solltest du trotzdem mal mit mir von mann zu mann reden wollen, wozu auch immer, sehen wir uns sicher mal in einem bikepark. 
Lg und einen angenehmen abend!

----------


## georg

Die Videos machen Lust aufs Fahren.. und ja der Threadtitel ist etwas komisch. Aber er wirkt.  :Big Grin:   :Twisted:

----------


## bighit75

yes  :Big Grin:

----------


## da Steff

ok ich leg einen drauf... :Big Grin: 

2008, erste saison... deppatste sturz von mir überhaupt.... 
war auf an "sprung" konzentriert, und hab ned mehr gschaut wo der vorderreifen rumfährt... und der hat sich an netten felsen ausesucht... 

weird stuff, was ma für die kamera ned alles tut...

dem uss jetzt mal einer toppen!!! mit der musi kann i aber leider ned mithalten!! :Big Grin:

----------


## JuliKingBilng

da_Steff
fuck
der war heftig
ja mei erster sturz war überhaupt am heftigsten
letztes jahr anfang saison hats mi aufpickt- krankenhaus- operieren- 5 wochen warten
war aba irgendwie geil der sturz.
den schleimbeutel habens aus dem ellebogen entfernt.
5 wochen keine schule!!!!!!!!!!!!!  das war des einzig geilste
des waren noch zeiten  :Smile: 

georg
ja geh i bekomm immer lust zu biken wenn i ein video sehe

a frage : wo fährts ihr bitte am video ??

----------


## bighit75

das nennt man lernen durch schmerz

----------


## xerox

Also draht hats mich auch schon öfters aber man lernt eigentlich immer was draus.
Wenn man wie bighit aus seinen Stürzen einen Film zusammenschnippselt und sich so intensiv fehler vor augen führt  könnts euch denken dass der Junge besser wird - beim biken und beim Filme schneiden. Big up - Eier hat er!

Ps: wenn jemanden der Threadtitel stört kann man ja diese ,und ein paar andere Videos aus der Kategorie in einen Stürze-thread transportieren und da sammeln. 
Ich habe heute wieder etwas gelernt: Auch Biker fallen immer auf die Butterseite.

----------


## papa schlumpf

dass man aus fehlern lernt hat glaube ich jeder schon mal bei einem Sturz herausegfunden, da kann es noch der beste Fahrer der Welt sein, weil Fallen tut jeder und daraus lernen auch....  :Smile:

----------


## MadMag

eine frage an bighit75:

die strecke aus dem zweiten video kommt mir bekannt vor. ist das der "funtrail" vom wildkogel?
falls ja, finde ich eine extrem laaange und coole strecke. bin ich letzte saison mal gefahren ...

----------


## bighit75

ja stimmt, endlose trails

----------


## robertg202

Oh man, ich kann Deine Stürze sowas von gut nachvollziehen: wenn, dann sinds echt immer die total deppaden situationen wo man absteigt. Meistens mehr als sinnlos. 
Und die, wo man sich weh tut, meistens auch! (so a la "in Klickpedalen auf der Kreuzung dem hübschen Mädl am Gehsteig vor die Füsse fliegen")
Zum Glück habe ich keine mitgefilmt ;-)

----------


## noox

@da Steff: Echt oarger Sturz.

Ich hab letztes Jahr auch ein Sturz Video gemacht - 4 Stürze - 3 davon an einem Tag an dem ich total übermotiviert war. Vorallem aber habe ich's nicht in den Kopf reingebracht, dass ich nach dem vielen Bikepark-Fahren auf unbekannten Strecken zuerst mal schauen soll. 

Beim 1. Sturz habe ich's um A...lecken nicht derbremst. Bei ähnlichen Stellen davor, waren jeweils Bretter montiert - hier war's weggebrochen. 

Beim 2. Sturz bin ich einfach in der Kurve weggerutscht. Kann immer passieren. Meistens ist halt kein Baum im Weg. Bin da auch übermotiviert einem Lokal nachgefahren, der teilweise Videos für die Pinkbike News liefert.

Der 3. Sturz war ein komplettes Blackout. Keine Ahnung was ich ma da dacht hab.

4. Sturz: 2. Fahrt bei der Strecke. Wollte gar net springen. Ich hab noch gesehen, dass ein Freund vor mir (da Erwin vom Forum hier) gesprungen ist. Und ich dachte es wäre ein kleinerer Sprung (hab's mit einem weiter unten verwechselt und bin vom Gas runter...) => erste schwerere Verletzung. Mittelhandknochen hat dran glauben müssen.

Auf Youtube wird da auch teilweise ziemlich gelästert, dass ich nicht fahren könnte, etc. Geb zu, dass es an dem Tag echt ausgelassen hat. Aber im Prinzip ist's ja so: Die Leute wollen ja genau das sehen. Bald 16.000 auf Youtube:





Das Doppelsturz-Video von Leogang ist sogar schon auf 42.000 Views:





Bin eh schon beim überlegen alle meine Sturz-Videos mal zusammenzuschneiden. Hab Helmkamera-Videos seit 2007... mind. 30 Stürze, wenn net viel mehr... beim Biken, Skifahren, Snowscooten.

----------


## grisch

tja, mal sehn, was du uns 2011 so lieferst  :Smile:

----------


## bighit75

die Quali ist net die beste war eins der ersten videos, am schluss ist der zu kurze double. am nächsten tag hab i a blaues auge gehabt.

----------


## noox

> tja, mal sehn, was du uns 2011 so lieferst


 :Twisted: 
weh tun will ich ma net!

----------


## da Steff

Haa des war auch mein vorsatz heuer! Lieg grad im UKH u heut vormittag wurde mein Kahnbein verschraubt... ENDLICH titanteile für mich und ned nur fürs bikey.....

----------


## noox

Fuck - Kahnbein ist bitter! Ich hab mir nur den Mittelhandknochen gebrochen. Konnte bald wieder fahren, aber Hand macht immer wieder Probleme. Grad das 2. Mal Sehnenscheidenentzündung im Frühjahr...

Gute Besserung!

----------


## eznu

Bei all den Stürzen hoff ich doch, dass ich mein erstes Jahr noch Unfallfrei überstehe, vor allem wenn ich dann mein Bike bekomme.
Glücklicherweise endeten die Stürze während meiner ersten Fahrt in Beerfelden auf weichen Beiden. Kumpel hatte weniger Glück, 2te Fahrt am Tag und hat sich in nem Crash nen Zeh gebrochen.
Aber schöne Trails, leider alle zu weit weg um "kurz" mal hin zu fahren  :Neutral:

----------

